# Warriors @ Blazers (Game Thread)



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Remember* that the game is at 6 PM, not 7. And make sure you set your clock ahead. 

TV: FSNW, FSNHD 788

----










_Portland Trailblazers head coach Nate McMillan, center, watches the Washington Class 3A basketball championship game between O'Dea and Bainbridge in Seattle Saturday, March 10, 2007. McMillan's son Jamelle McMillan plays for O'Dea._

----

*Playoff Race*

8. Clippers 29-33
SacTown 28-34
Oakland 29-35
N'awlins 28-35
Minny 27-35
Blazers 25-36

----
*Lotto Race (Chad Ford)*

1. Memphis 16-48 (Oden)
2. Boston 18-43 (Durant)
3. Charlotte 22-41 (BWright)
4. Milwaukee 23-40 (JWright)
5. Atlanta 25-39 (Noah)
6. Seattle 25-38 (Yi)
7. Philly 25-38 (Horford)
8. Blazers 25-36 (Hawes)

---

- Geoff Petrie might be headed up north to assume some kind of position in Portland (Aldridge)

- Courtside Pritchard Interview:
*Rice:* Have you looked into trading the pick? 
*Pritchard:* "We're sitting at the 7-8-9 range right now. [the question is] can you find a better veteran than you can through the draft? As a matter of fact, we've already started a process of guys that "we would trade for" [with] that pick... [guys that] we might trade [for], we wouldn't [trade for], and are probably off limits to the rest of the league, so, we've started that process, and when the season ends (when you can start making calls about trades), we'll make those calls, we'll figure out who the best player is to evaluate and to potentially get through the draft pick and by trading the draft pick." 

[Regarding taking Freeland at #30]
"We could have gone with a guy that was more ready to play in the NBA, but I said to everybody in the staff, 'who at that [spot] would be the best player in 5 years?'... In the NBA if you can get that diamond in the rough you have the opportunity at #30 to do something and have a legit NBA guy. Bill Bayno was very big in that process as the European camp happened, and Joel Freeland was the best player there.
...
We'll talk about bringing him in, we'll see how he does this summer (in Vegas) and evaluate it from there."

----

*Injuries*

Probable: Pietrus (Flu)
Out: Cabarkapa (Back), LaFrentz, Przybilla, Miles.

- "[Travis Outlaw] re-sprained his right ankle during Saturday's practice, putting a damper on what was becoming a solid comeback from the last sprain" (Quick)

----
Starters
G Baron Davis 
G Jason Richardson
F Al Harrington
F Stephen Jackson
C Andris Biedrins

Second Unit
G Monta Ellis
G Matt Barnes
C Adonal Foyle
F Kelenna Azubuike
G Baron Davis

----


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

I will be at the game tonight enjoying the buffet on the club level. Also going to hook up with ptownblazer1 as I gave him some freebies to the game after meeting him at the bash.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

> "Controlling the tempo is going to be the key to the game," McMillan said.



This quote scares the hell out of me. Please God start pushing the ball Nate


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Rodney "The Bird" Mott is reffing tonight's game.

Don Nelson looks like a drunken uncle.

No coverage on Comcast 788.

Good start for Portland. Bad start for GS. Cool.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great start!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel starts this thread then he doesn't even post in it! tsk tsk


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great play by Roy, now make the FT! Alright!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, no one commented on the Sergio no look pass to Jones? Well actually look away pass.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Great fastbreaks! Jack's having trouble with Monta. We need a way to slow down that guy.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach with the dunk! I thought everyone said he couldn't do that??


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

52-45 Blazers at the half. Not bad.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

that was impressive...i didnt know he could jump


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Rodriguez had an amazing 3 minute span... I'm definitely excited to see what he can do with more PT.


----------



## obiwankenobi (Jan 31, 2004)

Comcast finally switched to the Blazers game on HD 788. FYI.

We're playing with good energy tonight.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sergio had an amazing five-minute run ... he had a pair of beautiful fast breaks, and that no-look to Freddy brought me out of my chair. Wow!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, only a amount of time before Sergio is our starting PG. I like Jack but he is more of a SG.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Don't like the start of this quarter at all. But they had their run, now it's our turn!


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Wack, Sergio with only 5 minutes despite all the damage he caused to the opposition? Nate needs to play Sergio 20 minutes a game and tonight is the example why. He in 5 minutes does easily what Jack struggles to do the whole game. I like Jack but not as a starter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright, Zach, we needed that! Now make this,,,yes, made FT!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Block by Zach,,,thought he didn't do that either?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Alright Aldridge! We can use him getting hot!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

And Roy for three!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

O foul! YES!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Shut up Rice we'll take it!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a shot by Roy!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mgb said:


> Don't like the start of this quarter at all. But they had their run, now it's our turn!


You were so right!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Great game! Let's not lose it in the fourth quarter.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Randy Mott seems to be apologetic.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks like FSN/Comcast had some technical issues with channel 788, but its on 788 in HD now! :clap:


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Technical Fouls 
GSW 3rd Qtr5:37 Stephen Jackson
GSW 3rd Qtr5:37 Stephen Jackson
GSW 3rd Qtr5:37 Stephen Jackson


Wow, he managed to get one more T than you can possibly get.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy for ROY! Is there any doubt?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What A Bogus Call!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Justice! Miss another one!


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

There is no reason to have the entire starting lineup in there, in my opinion. No good can come from this.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great game! Great effort! Great final score!:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :cheers:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Solid win!

Sergio is obviously in the doghouse. I just hope he won't be traded because his playing style conflicts with Nate's.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy said Zach told him to continue to play hard. I doubt Roy would have done otherwise but great to hear Zach is pushing the young guns.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I just watched the highlights at NBA.com and the no look pass by Sergio was amazing. I have never seen a more well sold no look pass.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Since the Blazers have had no nationally televised games, this is the first time I have seen them since the early season game at Sacramento - I think that was December. 

Early on I was frustrated because they were giving up too many offensive rebounds and committing careless turnovers. But that 3rd quarter was the kind I'd like to put in the freezer and preserve it. Seeing Stephen Jackson (all the Bay Area media who drivel about "Jail Blazers" to this day were SO willing to ignore his serious malfeasances) do a bad imitation of Rasheed Wallace and get his stupid self tossed.

The Warriors announcers kept talking about how they missed Baron Davis' leadership and how Jackson needed to be a leader...

Sergio is amazing, he is going to be something really special. I'm trying to remember when I saw such passing on this team. Sabas, his first year, Strick his first go-round. Roy looked great. In fact nearly everyone looked good. I was sorry not to see more of LaMarcus. Do you think the Blazers plan to keep Ime Udoka? Can they re-sign him during the season for next year?

Pretty funny, when the Warriors were down 19 their announcers were trying to say they could get back in it, just get some stops. And then the Blazers would get another basket. They pointed out how the Spurs had come back (from 8, not 19) late in the game. Yes, but that was a championship team, not a sub.-500 team trying to get the #8 playoff seed after 13 lotto years. To paraphrase the late Sen. Benson, "I have seen the San Antonio Spurs, and you are not the San Antonio Spurs."

They also talked about how things started going bad in Portland late 90s. No, things went good in 1999 and even in 2000. It was later. But what do facts matter?

Did someone die? I noticed the Blazers had black bands on their jerseys?

Who on earth is Jeremy Richardson? They said no relation to Jason Richardson, which is a relief, I was wondering if we had another version of Jeremy Giambi, who was related to Jason Giambi. (sorry, Oakland joke) Oh yeah, speaking of which, they did an obviously required promo for the A's/Giants preseason game on TV Tuesday that referred to Barry Bonds in SF and Mike Piazza in Oakland, and one of the announcers did not even know that Piazza was with the A's. Duh!

fun game, I look forward to re-viewing the recording.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the black bands are for Stu Inman.


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Nice win, fellas.

First look I've had at the Blazers since the last time W's played them, in game #2 of the season.

My first reaction (even before the game really got in full swing) was that I've been sleeping on the Blazers. A LOT of young talent--all of which have good heads on their shoulders. Blazers ought to get good fast, especially w/ Nate as coach.

I'd been 'freeloading' League Pass all year, but at half time, it caught up with me, as my season-long free preview was switched off at half time. I suppose that's good, considering the 3rd quarter the Warriors had. 

Brandon Roy is playing like a vet - by far the top rookie at this point (granted, I don't watch a whole lot of Raptors b-ball either...but I'm not here to debate R.O.Y. honors). Spanish Chocolate really helped run the 2nd unit for you guys (at least what I saw of it in the 2nd quarter). 

As bad as the Warriors have been on the road this year, I still figured we'd play a lot more competitive. Add the fact that Baron wasn't in, and I was honestly surprised we were only down 7 at the half. It looks like you ran us over in the 3rd. 

My hat is off to the Blazers tonight. Solid win, guys.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I just got back from the game, great game! I didn't get to go to the Sacramento game, is it just me or is tonight the first time they announced Brandon Roy first instead of Zbo? It makes me wonder, has the leadership of the team changed..if so it is good. Everybody played solid tonight and when they got a chance to finish the Warriors off they did it, which makes it a couple of games now out of the last 5 that they have put their foot on a teams throat and finished them off. That is a very good sign.:biggrin:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Just got back from the game. Thanks again, mgb!

- I'm continually impressed with Fred Jones' attitude coming into this system. He knows why Portland picked him up: defense, pushing the ball on the break, and his above-average ability to drive strong to the rim while taking contact. Sure, it'd be nice if his shot was falling (indeed, it looked out of sorts tonight), but he's being really unselfish and fits in well with that second unit. Apparently one of the reasons the birthday boy fell out of favor with the Raps was his increasing reliance on the outside jumper. Good to see him back to things he's more suited to.

- Did anyone know why Nate McMillan pulled Sergio from the game with 10:29 left in the 4th? He had only been in the game for 4.5 minutes at that point. Kinda pissed me off, and it's the first time I've ever booed Brandon Roy for entering the game.

- I would have liked to see Aldridge be a little more aggressive, but it's always going to be hard for him to get his when Randolph is hitting the paint hard. His 9 boards were nice, though.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel said:


> - Did anyone know why Nate McMillan pulled Sergio from the game with 10:29 left in the 4th? He had only been in the game for 4.5 minutes at that point.


Nate didn't want to embarrass the Warriors? 

barfo


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

hasoos said:


> I just got back from the game, great game! I didn't get to go to the Sacramento game, is it just me or is tonight the first time they announced Brandon Roy first instead of Zbo? It makes me wonder, has the leadership of the team changed..if so it is good. Everybody played solid tonight and when they got a chance to finish the Warriors off they did it, which makes it a couple of games now out of the last 5 that they have put their foot on a teams throat and finished them off. That is a very good sign.:biggrin:


 I was at the game also. In fact I was wondering what was up with zach because they didn't introduce him first. I guess you could say the torch has been passed.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

mgb said:


> Ya, only a amount of time before Sergio is our starting PG. I like Jack but he is more of a SG.


 Jack as a SG? Come on you are better than that. He is a PG period.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> Jack as a SG? Come on you are better than that. He is a PG period.


Problem is he has a SG mentality but a SG body. He did get 8 assists, but playing the same amount of time Sergio would have got 15 or more most likely.


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

mgb said:


> Problem is he has a SG mentality but a SG body.


 It sounds like you really want Jack as a SG. Seems to me like a back up PG would be a better fit. Do you want out SG scoring 10 points a game???


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

sportsnut1975 said:


> It sounds like you really want Jack as a SG. Seems to me like a back up PG would be a better fit. Do you want out SG scoring 10 points a game???


as a backup? Sure. I'd take that.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sportsnut1975 said:


> It sounds like you really want Jack as a SG. Seems to me like a back up PG would be a better fit. Do you want out SG scoring 10 points a game???


He's scored more than that before, but I didn't say he'd be a good SG, just he has a SG mentality. Backup PG will be fine though.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

I like him as a 3rd guard ala Danny Ainge; as a backup PG, backup SG, or out there in a 3 guard attack occasionally.

I certainly wouldn't want to trade Jarrett away, but I really want Sergio running this team ASAP.


----------



## stanthecaddy22 (Oct 31, 2005)

jump ball? hahah


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> I like him as a 3rd guard ala Danny Ainge; as a backup PG, backup SG, or out there in a 3 guard attack occasionally.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't want to trade Jarrett away, but I really want Sergio running this team ASAP.


Agreed.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Wow. I would not want to arm-wrestle Foyle.

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Is Foyle about to give Roy a "DDT" Jake "The Snake" Roberts style?


----------



## sportsnut1975 (Jul 6, 2006)

great pic! Thats the kind of calls Brandon gets. Way to go refs.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Good game by the Blazers. Double figure fast break points and we still won. What will Nate ever do? It appears that so far anyway, Freddie Jones is a much better fit on this team than Juan on 5 was. Although just a quick note.........Dear Freddie, when there is a breakaway dunk opportunity between you and Zach please do not give it to the guy who can barely jump. Give the fans a treat and throw it down.


----------



## ColoradoBlazerFan (Feb 16, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Good game by the Blazers. Double figure fast break points and we still won. What will Nate ever do? It appears that so far anyway, Freddie Jones is a much better fit on this team than Juan on 5 was. Although just a quick note.........Dear Freddie, when there is a breakaway dunk opportunity between you and Zach please do not give it to the guy who can barely jump. Give the fans a treat and throw it down.


Great game but I'll have to disagree on Freddie dumping the ball of to Zach for the jam. Although Freddies dunk would have been Swwwweeeeeeet, rewarding Zach for running down with him was great for two reasons. One, rewarding Zach for running back...that alone is great. Two, having fun and getting people involved like that is really good for the team spirit and comradarie. Think about, the team will joke about that dunk for weeks and in times of tough practices, long games, moments like that are recalled and can lighten the moment up. Just another good example of a team finally coming together as a TEAM. The attitude on the team is getting very good now.

I have to admit though, before Freddie passed it off, I was envisioning grand theatrics for his dunk....maybe a 180 reverse double slam....something like that.

Peace


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Impressive win . . . coming off a four day rest (after losing a tough game to SA) and blowing out a team on a roll fighting for the playoffs, got to take that.

Regardless of who the Blazers draft this summer, this team has to be thinking playoffs next year.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Impressive win . . . coming off a four day rest (after losing a tough game to SA) and blowing out a team on a roll fighting for the playoffs, got to take that.
> 
> Regardless of who the Blazers draft this summer, this team has to be thinking playoffs next year.



Portland should definately be in the playoffs next season. I gripe about Zach a lot, but with or without him this team has enough to get there, assuming they get semi equal value for Zach if they were to trade him. 

Nate and the Blazers will have only 1 excuse if they fail next year, and that's injuries. With their talent level they should also be one of the better scoring teams in the league next season.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I watched the game on TV last night. And here is the differences I saw in the three guys we had playing point tonight.

1. Sergio - Quick step and dribble, he can put on the flair and stay in control in heavy traffic. He can put on that burst of speed and get to the rim in a blink and pass out uncanny like to the open man.

2. Roy - He's crafty in the key. Like Sergio he's got a pretty fast first couple steps and burst of speed to the hoop. He has the strength and skill to pump fake, shoot under, over or through the competition while taking the hits. How many shots did he throw up last night that he was hit pretty hard, no foul was called and they just fell through the bottom of the net effortlessly?

3. Jack - He's the slow plodding guard. Strong on defense but he really struggled in getting to the rim like the other two. He just didn't have to speed to get around his man. This isn't all bad. He still had 8 assists passing around the horn to the outside shooters and he's one of the better outside defenders.

For my money though, I really like the speed of Sergio and Roy. God Sergio's passes were a thing of beauty last night.


----------



## More (Sep 3, 2006)

Gotta love the pass.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

The Blazers' second unit of Rodriguez, Freddie Jones, Webster, Travis Outlaw and Jamaal Magloire sent a buzz through the 14,875 at the Garden with a scintillating second quarter. In a six-minute span, the second unit pushed the Blazers' 27-25 first-quarter lead to 40-31 as they were able to blend fast breaks with Magloire's brawn inside. Featured in the run was a driving dunk from Jones, a fast-break dunk by Outlaw off a pass from Rodriguez, a three-pointer from Webster and an inside basket from Magloire. 

The plays had Rodriguez raising his arms to the crowd in delight and the crowd oohing and aahing at the video replays during timeouts. 

"Our bench, for the second (consecutive) game, really came in and did a good job early of getting the crowd into the game." McMillan said.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> The Blazers' second unit of Rodriguez, Freddie Jones, Webster, Travis Outlaw and Jamaal Magloire sent a buzz through the 14,875 at the Garden with a scintillating second quarter. In a six-minute span, the second unit pushed the Blazers' 27-25 first-quarter lead to 40-31 as they were able to blend fast breaks with Magloire's brawn inside. Featured in the run was a driving dunk from Jones, a fast-break dunk by Outlaw off a pass from Rodriguez, a three-pointer from Webster and an inside basket from Magloire.
> 
> The plays had Rodriguez raising his arms to the crowd in delight and the crowd oohing and aahing at the video replays during timeouts.
> 
> "Our bench, for the second (consecutive) game, really came in and did a good job early of getting the crowd into the game." McMillan said.


The last loss, which included a fourth-quarter collapse, still was so fresh in McMillan's mind that he played his starters for much of the fourt quarter even though the Blazerrs led by as much as 23 points.

"I wanted to make sure we put them away" McMillan said.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> The last loss, which included a fourth-quarter collapse, still was so fresh in McMillan's mind that he played his starters for much of the fourt quarter even though the Blazerrs led by as much as 23 points.
> 
> "I wanted to make sure we put them away" McMillan said.



Which is sorta funny because SA made it's comeback when Nate put in his starters.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> I like him as a 3rd guard ala Danny Ainge; as a backup PG, backup SG, or out there in a 3 guard attack occasionally.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't want to trade Jarrett away, but I really want Sergio running this team ASAP.


As much as I love Jack, I agree. Sergio has the "it" factor that so few players have. Sergio needs to get stronger and learn to finish, and when he does, he will be ready to take over.

Jack is one of the players I want to see close out games:

Sergio
Jack
Roy
Randoph
Aldridge


----------

